
How "Free Books" Became The Top Paid iPhone Book App - colinplamondon
http://mixergy.com/colin-plamondon/
======
colinplamondon
I got really specific in the interview about exactly how we drove Free Books
to the top of the Books category on the iPhone, and got to $900.

Less of a Newsweek 'get rich quick' story, and more of a day to day iteration,
so hopefully some of the takeaways will be more widely applicable.

------
hazemawad
Awesome interview and quite detailed.

